# Would a German Shepherd be good for me?



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello all. I am very very very interested in GSDs, and so far have liked what I have seen, but I am curious as to what others think about the compatibility of GSDs and my lifestyle.

First, what I look for in a dog: Fun, loving, loyal, somewhat protective (warning barks), and not overly friendly with strangers.

I also know that GSDs are high energy. I'm a pretty active guy. I jog and go to the gym. I don't think I'd have a problem exercising a GSD. 

So what do you think? Would a GSD fit the bill? Are you dogs loyal, protective, and aloof? Do you think they would go with anyone who had a treat? lol


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My dog would absolutely go home with anybody that had a ball, and she is a well bred, West German Working Line shepherd training in schutzhund. Each dog is going to vary in temperament, energy level, and personality. It really depends on the dogs genetics and how much time you are willing to put into them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

My male is a very friendly dog, he loves everyone, cats and other dogs, but he has proven that he will protect me. He is American/West German Showlines, he is very smart, very easy to train, has low/medium energy and is very calm and relaxed inside my home. My male would not leave with anyone offering him a treat.

My female is also very friendly, great with kids, people, cats and dogs, she has protective instincts, she has a big, deep bark. She is Czech/West German working lines, she is smart, a little more difficult to train, has high energy and is only calm and relaxed inside the house if she is chewing on something or if she was heavily exercised that day. My female would leave me for a treat in a second.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL.. Ill second LaRen on the inside behavior. My female and I went out and trained our retrieve and heeling for about 45 minutes (which in Arizona is quite a bit of time!) and for an hour since she has still had her ball in her mouth and keeps putting it in my lap and panting on me. I think she JUST layed down, still with the ball in her mouth, and will probably be back here shortly. She does not settle very easily and CONSTANTLY wants to go.. even with doggie daycare, training, bicycling, rollerblading, walks, and swimming.. she is still FULL of energy! It is unearthly. She would protect me and has very nice levels of aggression, but only in appropriate situations. She is also great with kids (though strikes like a cobra when playing ball, so kids can not have toys around her) and loves my cat. She likes to chew on the cats head occasionally but never in a harmful way.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>> fun, loving, loyal. yes
protective; some are some aren't.

2>>> my dog is a couch potato in the house
and active when outside.

3>>> my dog is loyal. not protective and very friendly.

4>>> my dog won't go with you if you have a treat
but that was part of his training.

you can train your dog to be whatever kind of dog
you want but you have to train and socialize the dog.
i don't depend on my dog for protection. i protect
my dog. whatever it is i want to be protected from
i want my dog protected from it also.



BlackLite said:


> Hello all. I am very very very interested in GSDs, and so far have liked what I have seen, but I am curious as to what others think about the compatibility of GSDs and my lifestyle.
> 
> 1>>> First, what I look for in a dog: Fun, loving, loyal, somewhat protective (warning barks), and not overly friendly with strangers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky:
Loyal, yes-- he's scared of strangers. Protective, no. He's afraid of his own shadow. Aloof, yes. See above. Go with anybody who had a treat? No. He's too scared of strangers to take anything from them

Kopper:
Loyal, yes. If you're not a friend of his, he doesn't care anything about you. Protective, getting there. He's still a bit young yet but already barks at strange noises and people on the property. Aloof, yes. Go with anyone who had a treat? Depends on how good the treat is.


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> 1>>> fun, loving, loyal. yes
> protective; some are some aren't.
> 
> 2>>> my dog is a couch potato in the house
> ...


I'm not looking for my dog to attack anyone or anything. I would just like a waning bark when someone rings the door and/or is walking around my house, for example. 

Another thig I've wondered is, how are GSDs in the sense of humor department? I've heard that german shepherds are pretty serious dogs and whatnot. This true?

And also, how do you train our dog to be friendly with new people, but rather aloof, and indifferent? I hate that my current dog acts like every new person is god lol , and I just want a dog that I feel is loyal and won't just run off with anyone


----------



## Countrymama (May 22, 2011)

Ziva: loyal, very protective and 24/7 action-not big on cuddling.
Tessa: loyal, very protective, lazy until she needed to be active-one big cuddle.

I think that if you have the time, space and patience to be a parent to a dog who has the intelligence of the average 5 yr old then yes, if not then you might want to rethink it. Everyone in here can give you a run-down of their dog but the fact is each is different and they are shaped to an extent by their environment. Unless one of us lived in your house, you'd never get a true answer. Have you thought about a rescue? They would already have some training and you'd have an instant support group to help you and the dog adjust. They may even be able to let you and the dog try each other out for a week to see if you fit well. (it wouldn't hurt to ask)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

BlackLite said:


> Another thig I've wondered is, how are GSDs in the sense of humor department? I've heard that german shepherds are pretty serious dogs and whatnot. This true?


My male is a huge goofball, he makes me laugh daily. :wub:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What do you mean by aloof but friendly? They're kind of oppposite. I have one hilarious goofball and one not so much.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi loyal - to a fault Protective- never really been in a situation to try it out , tho she is always 'watching' out in public Aloof- very unless she knows you

Lotsa energy will go all day if I ask her, settles nicely in the house (now that she is more mature!) 

Masi would NOT go with a stranger offering her food, she tends to be very very picky about even taking food from someone she doesn't know and usually spits it out , unless I hand it to her.

Since she is not a huggy, kissy dog with strangers, I doubt she'd go with one, unless they dragged her off.


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

Emoore said:


> What do you mean by aloof but friendly? They're kind of oppposite. I have one hilarious goofball and one not so much.


Aloof in the sense they aren't over the top friendly and jumping all over the place, tail wagging, like that person is the first person they have ever met. Basically indiffernt. But friendly in the sense that if they see I am ok with them, they won't be growling and stuff, and will be ok with someone petting them or w.e and just aren't anti social

And by protective i just mean like a watch dog.. Not guard.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

BlackLite said:


> Aloof in the sense they aren't over the top friendly and jumping all over the place, tail wagging, like that person is the first person they have ever met. Basically indiffernt. But friendly in the sense that if they see I am ok with them, they won't be growling and stuff, and will be ok with someone petting them or w.e and just aren't anti social
> 
> And by protective i just mean like a watch dog.. Not guard.


I know exactly what you mean. My dog is friendly enough with strangers in that he'll let them pet him, but he's completely indifferent about it- he couldn't care less if his family and friends were the only ones to pet and love him. If someone new comes over he'll bark at them, but if I let them in the house, after he smells them he likes to take his toys out and play.

Focus on what kind of lines you want and find a good breeder- getting a dog with solid nerves is the first step. Then, when you get the dog, socialize him like crazy so he knows the difference between normal and abnormal situations.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Blacklite, GSDs develope the aloof attitude as they mature. Socialize your puppy, should you decide to get one and train your puppy. Socializing your puppy and training will help build the bond between you and your dog. They are generally goofy and silly with their family and trusted friends.

My girl is "pet lines" which basically means she came from a backyard breeder. I do know her father is german showlines and her mother is pet lines/american showlines. She will be 2 come May 5th. Its only been the last 3 months or so that she's begun showing that aloofness towards people outside the house. She's great with kids and other dogs and she's good with cats, though she does try to play with them. She's good with our friends and tolerates attention from strangers. I've watched her go from that a goofy loves EVERYONE puppy (which annoyed me because it made walks difficult sometimes) to this dog who is pretty much fine with ignoring people outside of the house. 

Now unfortunately, she is NOT protective or show any kind of instincts for it. She does NOT bark or alert in any way at the door. I have to be in tune with her in order to know if there is something outside or "off". Her alert is ears perked forward and listening intently but she doesnt bark or growl. I'm actually not even sure if she knows how to growl. She barks on command but thats about it. 

Both of my dogs settle nicely in the house. Riley sticks to his crate more often than not and Shasta tries to stay on her favorite rug chewing on a bone or sleeping. They are certainly ready to go when I pull out the leashes and will go until they cant anymore outside if i let them. Riley is unfortunately prone to heat stroke so his movements in the spring and summer are heavily restricted. Shasta is pretty laid back all around. She has her moments of nothing but energy and then she's done. 

Stick around, read some threads, learn about the different lines and learn in general about the breed. This breed can be a handful.


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

i appreciate all the info. it really has made me like GSDs a bit more  but some of your posts have made new questions come up.

what are all these lines etc? if anyone could explain here, or guide me somewhere that explains it that'd be great.

and one more note about GSDs... what's up with the slanted back? is that normal? is that certain lines? I will admit that I am not a big fan of that look, but if it is how they are born, or something unavoidable, then I wouldn't mind.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BlackLite said:


> i appreciate all the info. it really has made me like GSDs a bit more  but some of your posts have made new questions come up.
> 
> what are all these lines etc? if anyone could explain here, or guide me somewhere that explains it that'd be great.
> 
> and one more note about GSDs... what's up with the slanted back? is that normal? is that certain lines? I will admit that I am not a big fan of that look, but if it is how they are born, or something unavoidable, then I wouldn't mind.


 
there are tons of places you can look up information. Obviously this board is a great place. We have people here from all sorts of experiences. Several breeders on the board as well.

about German shepherds, about German shepherd, German shepherd dogs, German shepherd information, german Shepherds info

There's just one site of many that may be helpful to you. I'm trying to find a few others explaining the lines but I think those are on my other computer. 

The sloped back is a topic for debate.... 
/


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

A note on the sense of humor with GSDs or at least the ones I've interacted with. I'll use my dog as an example. Banjo is serious, he has an agenda and you can see it in how he goes about his day. His job is to let me know people are around and/or protect me, and like I mentioned it's a serious job. He's on duty 24/7, some of this is the breed, some of this is training and some is just his personality. 

The flip side of this coin is he will totally unwind and be SUCH a goofy nimrod when he feels that all is safe and secure. He looks like like someone replaced his bones with noodles, rolls around in the floor and basically acts like he's lost his mind. He only acts this way when it's just me with him, he feels secure and he's done his perimeter check. Some call it the "zoomies" when dogs just go all ape-poo for a short while, behaviorists call it "glee" I believe. I think it's a dogs way of cutting loose for a while and having a doggie laugh.

So yeah, they have something that one could make the argument that it is a sense of humor. It's not something that people that are not very closely bonded will ever see however. Banjo is a very different animal when strange people are around. I've had a fair share of dogs in my life and I can safely say that my GSD is the most perceptive and in tune with me. A mere finger twitch will bring him to my side, a smile will make him wag his tail. When I laugh he goes all loosey-goosey, it's a very special bond.

A bit more...

GSD puppies are weapons grade cute
GSD puppies are land sharks
GSD adolescents are goofy land sharks that don't know how big they are
GSD teenagers are worse than human teens, arguably smarter and better able to cause mayhem
GSD adults mature into amazing animals, given proper care and socialization

During all the phases the GSD is producing copious amounts of fur. This fur will ruin vacuum cleaners, embed itself in clothing and is likely forming a bolus of fur somewhere in your lower GI tract.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BlackLite said:


> Aloof in the sense they aren't over the top friendly and jumping all over the place, tail wagging, like that person is the first person they have ever met. Basically indiffernt. But friendly in the sense that if they see I am ok with them, they won't be growling and stuff, and will be ok with someone petting them or w.e and just aren't anti social


You just described the "standard" temperament for a GSD. Now finding one that *fits* the standard, on the other hand. . . .


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1 >>> some are more alert/protective than others. some
will bark at the door with training some will bark with no
training.

2 >>> i've never heard a GSD tell a bad joke.

3 >>> with training you can teach them anything.
our dog is our pet/companion. he goes visiting with us,
shopping, the bank, hiking (walks in the woods), when
on farms he's calm and not leashed, goes to parties, etc.
our dog had to be approachable and friendly but he won't
walk off with you but that's part of his training. stop worrying
about the dog being loyal. because a dog is friendly doesn't
mean he's not loyal to you and if your dog isn't loyal to you
it's your fault because you did something wrong in raising him.



BlackLite said:


> 1>>> I'm not looking for my dog to attack anyone or anything. I would just like a waning bark when someone rings the door and/or is walking around my house, for example.
> 
> 2>>> Another thig I've wondered is, how are GSDs in the sense of humor department? I've heard that german shepherds are pretty serious dogs and whatnot. This true?
> 
> 3>>> And also, how do you train our dog to be friendly with new people, but rather aloof, and indifferent? I hate that my current dog acts like every new person is god lol , and I just want a dog that I feel is loyal and won't just run off with anyone


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

BlackLite said:


> Another thig I've wondered is, how are GSDs in the sense of humor department? I've heard that german shepherds are pretty serious dogs and whatnot. This true?
> 
> And also, how do you train our dog to be friendly with new people, but rather aloof, and indifferent? I hate that my current dog acts like every new person is god lol , and I just want a dog that I feel is loyal and won't just run off with anyone


Take a peek around the photos board... you'll see that most of our dogs are wacko and silly most of the time. I basically spam all of my facebook friends with photos of Echo doing ridiculous things, all the time. But he means business when he needs to (when I'm home alone, he's on guard all the time, for example). I think the aloofness comes with age... my guy was ridiculously friendly when he was younger, and as he's gotten older (he's still only a year and a half, mind you), he's started to care less about meeting new people. He's still very friendly, but not "OMG HI PET ME PET ME PET ME!!!!" like he used to be. 



brembo said:


> During all the phases the GSD is producing copious amounts of fur. This fur will ruin vacuum cleaners, embed itself in clothing and is *likely forming a bolus of fur somewhere in your lower GI tract*.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

To answer your questions-Yes my dog is loyal, very protective, and aloof. He doesn't accept treats from strangers, we trained him not to from his puppyhood. We have had our issues with him (aggression) but he is a pretty awesome boy. After he turned 3 he settled down quite a bit. 

I think if you go into this knowing that the dog of your dreams may not be what you end up getting, if you are willing to spend a good deal of time training him with love, patience and a strong commitment, if you will be spending a lot of time with him and not just when he is a cute little puppy but are ready to commit to him until death do you part-then yes a GSD would be right for you.


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

I am truly in awe of the wealth of information you guys have given me, and will hopefully continue to give me. You guys have made me fall for GSDs a bit more!

Like I said, I am only window shopping and getting prepared for when I decide to bring my new best friend into my life, and oddly enough, my other top choice is a Boxer. I love their silliness, and their "tough" lookingness haha. Now I can't really decide which one is better :S haha (I know, you guys are biased). But I do feel as if a GSD will be more "loyal" and "faithful", and probably more indifferent with strangers than the social butterflies most Boxers turn out to be. 

That being said, to comment on what some of you have said, loyalty is a MUST for me. Even if I have to train my dog to be a bit more indifferent with strangers, for my own sake, I'll do it. I currently have a chihuahua that I love to pieces, but contrary to their reputation, she's the most lovey dovey thing in the world, and greets my friends that come over more than me. That ticks me off a bit. I know at the end of the day she knows I am hers, and her leader, but it just bothers me to see such lack of.. loyalty, for lack of a better word. And because of that cute little ahole, I have made it a point to only look at breeds that are known for being loyal. Am I being a baby about it? Sure lol, but it would make me feel a whole lot better.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh you've got a lot to learn..... more than you ever thought possible. I'm still trying to find the links with line descriptions that I have but i'm working on transfering info between computers so it may take me a little bit.




here's one...

http://www.wildhauskennels.com/gsdtypes.htm


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> oh you've got a lot to learn..... more than you ever thought possible. I'm still trying to find the links with line descriptions that I have but i'm working on transfering info between computers so it may take me a little bit.


Really appreciate it! No pressure!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I can't stress enough that a GSD, more than most other breeds, is a dog that gives back what you put in. If you make your dog basically your lifestyle for his first year or two, he will reward you immeasurably with fidelity, loyalty, and an indescribable bond. If you try to get by with the bare minimum as far as exercise and training and learning and growing together, he'll either end up a lawn ornament or you won't even own him anymore by the time he's two. 

GSDs really give back what you give.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hey Emoore, do you remember the website link that lists the different lines with pictures included with the descriptions? All i can find is the one on the wildhaus site and thats not as in depth as the one i seem to be unable to find at this point.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

The German Shepherd Dog, breed history


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

KZoppa said:


> hey Emoore, do you remember the website link that lists the different lines with pictures included with the descriptions? All i can find is the one on the wildhaus site and thats not as in depth as the one i seem to be unable to find at this point.


This one?
Breed Types & Related Families


The only problem I have with that site is that all of the dogs are fully mature males, except the American Show Line, who is a youngish female. It makes the American dog look *a lot* smaller and lighter-boned in comparison. I wish they would have used a fully mature male for that one too, to give a better comparison.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yes! that one! thank you!!! 

OP, the link Emoore posted is the one I cant seem to find on my computer. It will help out some in explaining some of the differences.


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

Sweet. Thanks a bunch.

One question that I still have.. what is up with the sloped backs!?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BlackLite said:


> Sweet. Thanks a bunch.
> 
> One question that I still have.. what is up with the sloped backs!?


A lot of that is the way they stack them for shows and photos. You'll notice in all the pictures, the dogs have one foot pulled back. It's a "show stack" that allows people who know about such thing to easily evaluate the angles and lines of the dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BlackLite said:


> Sweet. Thanks a bunch.
> 
> One question that I still have.. what is up with the sloped backs!?


 
thats actually a pretty good sized can of worms that I'm hoping someone with a lot more experience can explain.... It depends on the sloping you're talking about too....


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

Emoore said:


> A lot of that is the way they stack them for shows and photos. You'll notice in all the pictures, the dogs have one foot pulled back. It's a "show stack" that allows people who know about such thing to easily evaluate the angles and lines of the dog.


Is that all it is? Because I have also noticed that GSDs have a certain way of walking, I can't really describe.. I always thought it was due to the sloped back, which I had previously thought was a genetic thing.. I've always thought that they kind of walked with an arched back and the head low..


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

BlackLite said:


> Are you dogs loyal, protective, and aloof? Do you think they would go with anyone who had a treat? lol


We have 8 GSDs. I don't really think any of them would just follow anyone who had a treat. They are polite to strangers, when we are out and people ask to pet one, they always enjoy the attention. But my 2 dogs will not willingly follow my husband to his car (we own a dog training/daycare/park) if he leaves first and offers to take my dogs home for me. I usually have to escort them to the car to convince them to leave with him LOL. His dogs are the same with me, so it's all good. Even friends in the Schutzhund club would be hard pressed to get one of them to go off with them. Now if the dog is leashed and I hand the leash to someone, they are ok with it. Go figure.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BlackLite said:


> Is that all it is? Because I have also noticed that GSDs have a certain way of walking, I can't really describe.. I always thought it was due to the sloped back, which I had previously thought was a genetic thing.. I've always thought that they kind of walked with an arched back and the head low..


 
yes. like i said. can of worms. 






 



You mean something like that?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kind of a can of worms. A lot of it is show stack. In some lines, the slope and angle is more bred into the conformation. 

It's something that gets fought and debated and turns into big arguments that end with people not speaking to each other.

Neither one of my dogs walks with an arched back or head low.

A lot of this you'll learn as you start to research the difference between show and working lines. 

I keep trying to find stacked and unstacked photos of the same dog to show how much of an effect the stack has, but so far no luck.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Kind of a can of worms. A lot of it is show stack. In some lines, the slope and angle is more bred into the conformation.
> 
> *It's something that gets fought and debated and turns into big arguments that end with people not speaking to each other.*
> 
> ...


 

lol thats the can of worms i was talking about!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

examples of how breeding can change things. . .


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.extremedogsport.com/dog.gif


This also shows the transformation in the German Shepherd Dog.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I didn't get to edit my post in time, so here is what else I was trying to add to it.


http://www.extremedogsport.com/dog.gif

This also shows the transformation in the German Shepherd Dog.

Don't worry, if you click the link there is nothing to read. It shows a skeleton moving into the transformations.

Riley is very social, but she makes warning barks. She is extremely intelligent, and is showing signs of becoming protective (not overly protective though). Riley is very hyper and is always on the go. She will NOT leave me for anything. If we are walking and I walked away from her, she will immediately run me over to just be beside me. I can't be alone for more then 5 seconds when we're out together. She's just an all around amazing dog!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

RileyMay said:


> This also shows the transformation in the German Shepherd Dog.


To clarify, the video RileyMay posted, and the video KZoppa posted, show the transformation of a _ show-winning subset_ of German Shepherd dogs. There are plenty out there that aren't like this. There are even plenty of West German Show and American Show Line dogs that don't walk like the dog in that video. In fact, many show-line breeders deplore the conformation in that video as much as the rest of us do.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Emoore said:


> To clarify, the video RileyMay posted, and the video KZoppa posted, show the transformation of a _ show-winning subset_ of German Shepherd dogs. There are plenty out there that aren't like this. There are even plenty of West German Show and American Show Line dogs that don't walk like the dog in that video. In fact, many show-line breeders deplore the conformation in that video as much as the rest of us do.


I love West German Showline a lot, and I have a WGSL breeder for when I am ready to get my dog from her. She's an amazing breeder, and I trust her with every 1" of my heart.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

BlackLite said:


> with an arched back and the head low..


Dogs go low headed and have a jouncy trot when something is afoot. Watch Border Collies work a herd and notice how they hold their head, GSDs do this when they are working. I guess it keeps the center of gravity lower, lowers their profile and just helps with scoping out the situation. When I see Banjo go trotting by with his head low, I know that something interesting is happening.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> To clarify, the video RileyMay posted, and the video KZoppa posted, show the transformation of a _show-winning subset_ of German Shepherd dogs. There are plenty out there that aren't like this. There are even plenty of West German Show and American Show Line dogs that don't walk like the dog in that video. In fact, many show-line breeders deplore the conformation in that video as much as the rest of us do.


 
ohp! yup. sorry, spacey day.


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

You guys are 'effing awesome with all these vids and explanations. I'll end the sloped back talk now, since I am not trying to start any arguments, but like I've said, I am not a big fan of the look. Which lines (if any) are more likely to come out with a normal "straight" back. Is it just the luck of the draw from any lines? Or are there specific lines that make sure that the GSD comes out with a straighter back. I don't plan on showing my dog at all, and I'm sure there are some people who like the sloped like even if they're not showing.. but idk.. looks awkward. And as far as the walking, maybe not as extreme as the vid Kzoppa posted, but something along those lines. Again, thanks a bunch.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

BlackLite said:


> You guys are 'effing awesome with all these vids and explanations. I'll end the sloped back talk now, since I am not trying to start any arguments, but like I've said, I am not a big fan of the look. Which lines (if any) are more likely to come out with a normal "straight" back. Is it just the luck of the draw from any lines? Or are there specific lines that make sure that the GSD comes out with a straighter back. I don't plan on showing my dog at all, and I'm sure there are some people who like the sloped like even if they're not showing.. but idk.. looks awkward. And as far as the walking, maybe not as extreme as the vid Kzoppa posted, but something along those lines. Again, thanks a bunch.


Real working lines. There is a bit of an issue there however. REAL working line dogs are usually high-drive, high intelligence and not an animal that belongs in the hands of someone that is an unsure/neophyte dog owner. Like a high performance car, you don't want an inexperienced person at the controls. A small mistake with a Honda Civic is usually something to chuckle about, make the same mistake in a race-prepped Porsche and lawyers might be involved.

It's not all doom and gloom however. Good breeders have a good idea of what the pups are going to be like, within reason. Ping a few PMs off the folks that breed on here and I'm sure they can point you in the right direction for the physical development and mental stability that you desire. It's not an exact or guaranteed method, but a breeder worth their salt can at least stack the deck in your favor.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BlackLite said:


> You guys are 'effing awesome with all these vids and explanations. I'll end the sloped back talk now, since I am not trying to start any arguments, but like I've said, I am not a big fan of the look. Which lines (if any) are more likely to come out with a normal "straight" back. Is it just the luck of the draw from any lines? Or are there specific lines that make sure that the GSD comes out with a straighter back. I don't plan on showing my dog at all, and I'm sure there are some people who like the sloped like even if they're not showing.. but idk.. looks awkward. And as far as the walking, maybe not as extreme as the vid Kzoppa posted, but something along those lines. Again, thanks a bunch.


 
look for a reputable breeder. learn about the lines, find a reputable breeder (you can seek recommendations here on the board).


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

My breeders dogs' do not have the sloped/roached back at all. They have the nice straight back, and are West German Showline. They're amazing. The picture below is of her dog Icon, and he's absolutely awesome!!


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

RileyMay said:


> My breeders dogs' do not have the sloped/roached back at all. They have the nice straight back, and are West German Showline. They're amazing. The picture below is of her dog Icon, and he's absolutely awesome!!


Thats a gorgeous dog. Where's your breeder at?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

the question then becomes.... what are your goals and potential goals for your GSD? Active companion? Interested in doing any active sports with your dog such as flyball, agility, dock diving?


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> the question then becomes.... what are your goals and potential goals for your GSD? Active companion? Interested in doing any active sports with your dog such as flyball, agility, dock diving?


pretty much active companion. I'm sure ill delve into like frisbess and stuff.. but not like professionally lol


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

BlackLite said:


> Thats a gorgeous dog. Where's your breeder at?




Detroit Michigan, she's a really good breeder!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BlackLite said:


> pretty much active companion. I'm sure ill delve into like frisbess and stuff.. but not like professionally lol


 
just always keep in your mind these dogs need a job to do that includes mental and physical stimulation no matter the dogs energy level. My girl Shasta is pretty mellow and "lazy" compared to a lot of shepherds but i still have to keep her busy mentally and physically. She acts as my demo dog for obedience classes or my control dog for private lessons. I also make sure to take her out and about with me other places and ask her to do commands around either a great deal of distractions or none at all. 

Be careful with the standard frisbees because they can damage the dogs teeth. Soft frisbee discs are best and be careful with things like tennis balls. You can find some horror stories on here about tennis balls.


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

RileyMay said:


> Detroit Michigan, she's a really good breeder!!


Oooft.. that's a far drive. Regardless, does she have a website or something?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BlackLite said:


> Oooft.. that's a far drive. Regardless, does she have a website or something?


 
remember, you can have a puppy shipped to you if you trust your breeder. A reputable breeder will listen to your wants in a puppy and future adult and pick the right puppy for you.


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> just always keep in your mind these dogs need a job to do that includes mental and physical stimulation no matter the dogs energy level. My girl Shasta is pretty mellow and "lazy" compared to a lot of shepherds but i still have to keep her busy mentally and physically. She acts as my demo dog for obedience classes or my control dog for private lessons. I also make sure to take her out and about with me other places and ask her to do commands around either a great deal of distractions or none at all.
> 
> Be careful with the standard frisbees because they can damage the dogs teeth. Soft frisbee discs are best and be careful with things like tennis balls. You can find some horror stories on here about tennis balls.


I think I will be able to provide a GSD with good exercise and mental stimulation. I love teaching dogs really cool and cute tricks to entertain others lol.. and I have the type of personality that always likes being in control, and I know that a lot of being able to control a dog is lots of training, and leadership over the dog.. so I think I have that covered. As far as exercise, I'm a pretty active guy, like I mentioned. I will admit that sometimes lazy spells come over me, so I hope that when I get my GSD, it does have a mellow side and it's not just on 24/7.. so that I can get somewhat of a break haha


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> remember, you can have a puppy shipped to you if you trust your breeder. A reputable breeder will listen to your wants in a puppy and future adult and pick the right puppy for you.


If they had a puppy I'd really want, I'd fly over and fly back. I don't know why I'm complaining about driving lol.

Any well known breeders around the NJ/NY/CT, Tri state area, and surrounding states I could keep my eye on?


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

BlackLite said:


> Oooft.. that's a far drive. Regardless, does she have a website or something?



Yes, yes she does. Let me email you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BlackLite said:


> If they had a puppy I'd really want, I'd fly over and fly back. I don't know why I'm complaining about driving lol.
> 
> Any well known breeders around the NJ/NY/CT, Tri state area, and surrounding states I could keep my eye on?


 
i dont know of any breeders in that area but i'm sure if you opened a thread asking for recommendations, you'd get them.


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> i dont know of any breeders in that area but i'm sure if you opened a thread asking for recommendations, you'd get them.


i guess ill hold off on that, seeing as I'm not really looking for a pup now. personal thanks to you, kzoopa


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BlackLite said:


> i guess ill hold off on that, seeing as I'm not really looking for a pup now. personal thanks to you, kzoopa


 
no problem. One thing you can do is check out the dogs at your local dog clubs and if you see dogs you like, you can always ask where they came from. have fun! its an adventure just learning and looking.


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

This is the walk I was talking about. Not as serious as what some of you have posted, but I definitely think there's something off about that walk and/or back.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

BlackLite said:


> This is the walk I was talking about. Not as serious as what some of you have posted, but I definitely think there's something off about that walk and/or back.
> 
> Dunder's first time at the beach. German Shepherd - YouTube


I personally don't see anything wrong with the dogs walking or back. But that is just me. He looks like a handsome dog.


----------



## BlackLite (Mar 6, 2012)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I personally don't see anything wrong with the dogs walking or back. But that is just me. He looks like a handsome dog.


Am I the only one who kinda sees the arched back? with a slight slant?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

BlackLite said:


> Am I the only one who kinda sees the arched back? with a slight slant?


Yea, but its not _that bad or horrible_ he can still walk, run, play in the water, and keep up with the other dog and his owner. There are worse looking dogs than that. 

That dog looks pretty decent.


----------



## mnbue (Aug 18, 2011)

BlackLite said:


> I think I will be able to provide a GSD with good exercise and mental stimulation. I love teaching dogs really cool and cute tricks to entertain others lol.. and I have the type of personality that always likes being in control, and I know that a lot of being able to control a dog is lots of training, and leadership over the dog.. so I think I have that covered. As far as exercise, I'm a pretty active guy, like I mentioned. I will admit that sometimes lazy spells come over me, so I hope that when I get my GSD, it does have a mellow side and it's not just on 24/7.. so that I can get somewhat of a break haha


To second what others here have said, I feel like the difference in activity level still needs some clarification... Of course, there are LOTs of exceptions to every rule, but the basic difference I've seen is this:

Show line = more likely to have a sloped back, some lines much more than others. Much more common than working lines - of all the GSDs or GSD mixes you've ever met, I'd guess that most have been from show lines (unless you hang out with the police a lot  These dogs are still pretty active dogs, when compared to other pet breeds, and need lots of exercise and mental stimulation. Assuming they get this, they're more likely to settle well in the house...just my experience and opinion.

Working lines = less common, and are "designed" to be high-intensity animals that do something active and engaging *all day*. These are the dogs the police, search and rescue, and military typically use. They're also popular with people who do training that requires a lot of energy or motivation. They are NOT typically happy to just hang out around the house, and even with a decent amount of exercise *may* still not be great indoor pets - depending on their relative intensity. 

I'm not trying to steer you away from working line if that's what you're looking for, but I'd hate to see you focus on a "look" you do or don't like, and end up with a flat-backed dog that's too hyper for you. If you're not absolutely sure you want that level of energy in a dog, you might want to consider a show line breeder who breeds dogs with the structure you like - they do exist, but you have to do a lot of research.

Don't get me wrong, I love working line dogs. I do Schutzhund with my boy, who is an interesting show line/working line blend. He's a mellow guy in the house, but has good drive for the training - but I lucked out in finding a breeder who blends these lines.

Good luck with your research!


----------



## Jen&Bear (Jan 14, 2012)

Why is it bad that there is a slant?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I dont see any problems with Dunder. He moves fine. His owner is actually a member on this board. 

Keep in mind these dogs were originally bred to herd. They tend to move a bit differently than those of other breeds.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Blacklite. Welcome to the board.

You wanted to know if they are loyal. My 3 are. They are my shadow. If I get up, they get up. I haven't been to the bathroom by myself in 5 years. If I happen to shut the door on them....they will all lay outside the door until I come out. I have 3 personal escorts everywhere.

My oldest is a lazy bum. It's a chore to get him to do any exercise. I can throw a ball...and he looks at me as if to say "You're kidding right? No way am I chasing a stupid ball"

My youngest male is different. If only I could bottle his energy. We run a couple of miles (and that's only b/c I stop) we hike in the woods, I throw sticks down the side of the mountain that he runs to get. I hide stuff for him to find, etc. I have to do that b/c if I don't...he's a hellion. He will get fusterated and act very bad if I don't. 

SO I think it depends on you and your dog that you get. I really think they are amazing animals. Sometimes their smartness is a little scary. I have found all 3 of mine easy to train.

A couple of things you should be warned about.

1. Some bite and nip like crazy when they are pups. It's cute at first, but can become a pain if you don't help them learn to redirect their bites to toys. (landsharks)
2. They can shed A LOT. I have to sweep my floors everyday. I don't think I've wore black in 5 years either.
3. PLEASE read the forum about health issues or the RIP forum with the GSD's. There are some very heartbreaking illness that hit this breed hard and fast.
4. Learn about good qualitiy food. Some GSD's have very sensitive stomachs. I know it sounds strange....but I get excited when I see that my dog has a firm poop. (if you go through the runny poo's, you will understand why most of us know what our dog's poops look like everyday)


Good luck with your search and decision. Ask in the breeders section and you can get some recommediations on a good breeder, so hopefully you can avoid some of the problems I listed above.


----------

